# I'm very well/good



## RaquelRo

Hi, I was explained that adverbs modify verbs and adjectives modify nouns. but... if someone ask me: 'How are you?'... why can I answer 'Very tired', but I have to answer 'Very well' and not very good?


----------



## jazzboyrules

Both "very well" and "very good" are correct.

But the sense of "goodness" from "very good" is much higher than "very well".

Usually we say "very well" or just "good".

Usual conversation:
A: How are you doing?
B: Doing good, how are you?


----------



## RaquelRo

thanks a lot!!


----------



## grubble

For many, many years in Britain everyone used to say "I'm very well". Lately however it has become fashionable to say "I'm good."


----------



## RaquelRo

I didn't know that... thanks for your comment!! It's really useful for me as I have to explain it to my students.


----------



## donbill

RaquelRo,

Although I'm not a purist, I must say that I do not like the response "I'm good." I prefer "I'm fine," I'm okay," I'm doing well," "I'm feeling fine," etc. I don't think I have ever responded "I'm good" to the questions "how are you?" or "how are you doing?". And, in spite of the fact that it has become fashionable to use the expression, "I'm good" really grates on my nerves!

Solo la opinión de un gringo viejo


----------



## RaquelRo

hehe, it's ok donbill. I really appreciate your comment. thanks a lot!!


----------



## donbill

RaquelRo said:


> hehe, it's ok donbill. I really appreciate your comment. thanks a lot!!



Gracias. A veces los ancianos tenemos que desahogarnos.


----------



## mnewcomb71

I do believe that despite the current use of "I'm good", it is incorrect.  The question really is: "How are you doing", and the appropriate response is well, poorly, etc.  If the question were:  "How are you?" then the response could be "good" in that it is a trait that the noun possesses and not the state that is indicated.


----------



## zetem

"if someone ask me: 'How are you?'" The phrase "How are you?" is more a social standard greeting than a question, although it looks like a question. It is best answered with " I am fine (all right, OK) thank you. How are you?" "How are you doing" is the same phrase, but less formal. I think "I am well" is more formal. I have never used it. None of these frases refer to your health. For that, they will most likely ask "How do you feel?" That would be a question. Following this convention, you do not need to think about the proper use of "well" or "good" for such social situations. They a rarely used anyway.


----------



## SevenDays

RaquelRo said:


> Hi, I was explained that adverbs modify verbs and adjectives modify nouns. but... if someone ask me: 'How are you?'... why can I answer 'Very tired', but I have to answer 'Very well' and not very good?



Short answer: you can use both.
Long answer:
How are you?
I am ____

I = subject
am = linking verb (to be)

A linking verb expresses a state of being. The linking verb _am_ (from the verb _to be_), connects the _subject_ to the _subject complement_. The _subject complement_ is either a noun or an adjective. _Good_ is always an adjective; _well_ can be either an adverb or an adjective. Therefore, _I am well_ and _I am good_ are syntactically correct; both versions are standard English: they follow the pattern Subject-Linking Verb-Subject Complement (adjective). The adjective _well_ means "healthy." Any good thesaurus will show that "healthy" is one of the many synonyms of "good." So, semantically, _I am good_ and I_ am well_ are correct too; they both mean _I am healthy._ If someone asks how are you? (meaning how is your health?) it's ok to say _I'm good_ or _I'm well_, but it helps to know some natives prefer _I'm fine_, _I'm ok_, etc.
By the way, here is a famous saying where "well" is used both as an adjective and as an adverb:
_All's well that ends well_ (A shakespeare play)
The first "well" is an adjective (all is well). The second "well" is an adverb (modifies the verb "ends")


----------



## Masood

grubble said:


> For many, many years in Britain everyone used to say "I'm very well". Lately however it has become fashionable to say "I'm good."


Yes, I've noticed this "I'm good" creeping into the vernacular. Can't say I'm a big fan of it myself.


----------



## mnewcomb71

Hi SevenDays...thanks for the explanation about grammar.  I must say that there is a piece missing from your explanation...that missing piece does not come from non-contextual grammar rules but rather from implied meaning.  When someone asks "How are you?", they are asking "How are you doing?"  The use of "good" is improper, incorrect, but unfortunately in common use.

Unless of course, one is doing good works, then good would be appropriate.


----------



## RaquelRo

you're really great people!! thank you!!! now it's clearer !!


----------



## zetem

mnewcomb71 
But suppose you are not doing well and someone greets you using the phrase "How are you doing"? What is in your opinion a proper response then?


----------



## donbill

zetem said:


> mnewcomb71
> But suppose you are not doing well and someone greets you using the phrase "How are you doing"? What is in your opinion a proper response then?



Zetem, you just say, "I don't feel so well!"


----------



## FromPA

SevenDays said:


> The adjective _well_ means "healthy." Any good thesaurus will show that "healthy" is one of the many synonyms of "good." So, semantically, _I am good_ and I_ am well_ are correct too; they both mean _I am healthy._ If someone asks how are you? (meaning how is your health?) it's ok to say _I'm good_ or _I'm well_, but it helps to know some natives prefer _I'm fine_, _I'm ok_, etc.


 
I checked out a good thesauras (Thesauras.com), and here's what I found:
Notes: using *good * as an adverb in place of *well * ("she dances real good," "he did good") is nonstandard usage - so, it would be best to say "she dances very well," "he did well" 
*well * is an adverb to describe an activity; *good * is an adjective to describe a condition or state 

A lot of people use incorrect grammar, but that doesn't make it right.  If I say, "I am good," it means that I am a good person, not that I am healthy.  "I am well" refers to my health.


----------



## Istriano

mnewcomb71 said:


> I do believe that despite the current use of "I'm good", it is incorrect.  The question really is: "How are you doing", and the appropriate response is well, poorly, etc.  If the question were:  "How are you?" then the response could be "good" in that it is a trait that the noun possesses and not the state that is indicated.




Languages are changing._ I am good _is okay except in a formal situation.
Until 1970ies, the question _How are you [doing?] _was objected too,
_How do you do?_ was preferred.

There are many people who object to American overuse of simple past (instead of present perfect):
_That's the best thing I ever saw.
I didn't eat yet.
I did it already._

For example, Longman Dictionary of American English advises against this usage, saying ''many American professors would not except the simple past tense here in an essay''

So, in a 20 years' time ''How are you -I'm good!'' would sound just as natural as ''Will you do it? - I will! (instead of ''Will you do it? - I shall!'' which was the old norm).
The same here has already happened in Portuguese, you can say eithe_r Você está *bem*?_ (adverb used) or _Você está *bom *_(m.)/_*boa *_(f.)? (adjective used)   for Are you good/well? 
or simple_ Tudo bem? _or _Tudo bom?_  Everything good or Everything well? 


*Good *as an adverb has already entered the dictionaries

http://www.learnersdictionary.com/search/good%5B3%5D

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/good?show=2&t=1289366233




> Adverbial _good_ has been  under attack from the schoolroom since the 19th century. Insistence on _well_ rather than _good_ has resulted in a split  in connotation: _well_ is  standard, neutral, and colorless, while _good_ is emotionally charged  and emphatic. This makes _good_  the adverb of choice in sports <“I'm seeing the  ball real _good_” is what you hear  — Roger Angell>. In  such contexts as <listen up. And listen _good_  — Alex Karras>  <lets fly  with his tomatoes before they can flee. He gets Clarence _good_  —  Charles Dickinson> _good_  cannot be adequately replaced by _well._ Adverbial _good_ is primarily a spoken  form; in writing it occurs in reported and fictional speech and in  generally familiar or informal contexts.


----------



## duvija

zetem said:


> mnewcomb71
> But suppose you are not doing well and someone greets you using the phrase "How are you doing"? What is in your opinion a proper response then?


 

In the USA, you say 'Fine. 'What about you?'  As far as I know, you don't complain unless it's a close friend and he/she's really asking. Otherwise, it's just a formula.


----------



## SevenDays

FromPA said:


> I checked out a good thesauras (Thesauras.com), and here's what I found:
> Notes: using *good * as an adverb in place of *well * ("she dances real good," "he did good") is nonstandard usage - so, it would be best to say "she dances very well," "he did well"
> *well * is an adverb to describe an activity; *good * is an adjective to describe a condition or state
> 
> A lot of people use incorrect grammar, but that doesn't make it right.  If I say, "I am good," it means that I am a good person, not that I am healthy.  "I am well" refers to my health.



Hello

Thesaurus.com makes a good point; however, that isn't the point of this thread, for no one is arguing for the use of _good_ as an adverb in place of _well_. The point, or at least one point of this thread, so far as my previous contribution goes, is the equivalence between _good_ and _well_ when it comes to "not ill." Does thesaurus.com say the adjective _good_ can't be used after the linking verb "to be" with the meaning of _healthy_ ("not ill")? That would be more relevant to our discussion.

_Well_ usually refers specifically to "health;" _good_ can refer to "physical condition." Often, "health" and "physical condition" mean the same: In some contexts, _I'm in bad shape_ means _I'm not well_ ("I'm sick"). And after recovering from an illness, it is certainly idiomatic to say_ I'm in good shape now_ to mean "I'm no longer sick." It is in that sense that some see "I'm good" to mean the same as "I'm healthy." That's not so far-fetched. From Oxford American Writer's Thesaurus, p. 393:
_good_
adjective:
(7) _healthy, fine, sound,_ etc.; antonyms: _poor, *ill*._

I understand some object to "I'm good" to mean "I'm healthy." But as far as I can see, the reason involves usage (what is socially acceptable) rather than grammar (rules that govern the formation of sentences) or syntax (the relationship of words in a sentence).

Yet, the adjectives _good_ and _well_ are not always interchangeable after the linking verb "to be." While it is idiomatic to say _her health was good_, it isn't to say _her health was well_. Why is that? At this late hour, I can't think of a grammatical/linguistic reason. 

Cheers


----------



## FromPA

SevenDays said:


> Hello
> 
> Thesaurus.com makes a good point; however, that isn't the point of this thread, for no one is arguing for the use of _good_ as an adverb in place of _well_. The point, or at least one point of this thread, so far as my previous contribution goes, is the equivalence between _good_ and _well_ when it comes to "not ill." Does thesaurus.com say the adjective _good_ can't be used after the linking verb "to be" with the meaning of _healthy_ ("not ill")? That would be more relevant to our discussion.
> 
> _Well_ usually refers specifically to "health;" _good_ can refer to "physical condition." Often, "health" and "physical condition" mean the same: In some contexts, _I'm in bad shape_ means _I'm not well_ ("I'm sick"). And after recovering from an illness, it is certainly idiomatic to say_ I'm in good shape now_ to mean "I'm no longer sick." It is in that sense that some see "I'm good" to mean the same as "I'm healthy." That's not so far-fetched. From Oxford American Writer's Thesaurus, p. 393:
> _good_
> adjective:
> (7) _healthy, fine, sound,_ etc.; antonyms: _poor, *ill*._
> 
> I understand some object to "I'm good" to mean "I'm healthy." But as far as I can see, the reason involves usage (what is socially acceptable) rather than grammar (rules that govern the formation of sentences) or syntax (the relationship of words in a sentence).
> 
> Yet, the adjectives _good_ and _well_ are not always interchangeable after the linking verb "to be." While it is idiomatic to say _her health was good_, it isn't to say _her health was well_. Why is that? At this late hour, I can't think of a grammatical/linguistic reason.
> 
> Cheers


 
I don't agree. The objection is entirely about grammar.   The use of "good" to refer to health is still considered non-standard usage - it's just bad grammar.  You hear it all the time, but you hear a lot of bad grammar all the time.    The question, "how are you?" really means "how are you doing/feeling ?", and the response mean "I am (doing/feeling) well."  The adverb "well" is modifying the verb, not the subject. In your example of "her health was good,"  that sentence is gramatically correct because "good" is describing "her health" and is not modifying the verb.


----------



## mnewcomb71

I must insist that those who stand by the response "I'm good" or "I'm doing good" in response to the question "How are you?" are wrong.

The real question is "How are you doing/feeling?"  The appropriate response is "well" and not "good" unless you are doing good things or you are stating that you are a good person.

Despite the pontifical arguments of what could or could not be acceptable, the bottom line is that "good" is used but is not correct.  "Well" is not used as often and is correct.

It very well may be that there are some specific grammar rules that may allow for the use of "good", but the pages on the internet do not live, and therefore, cannot understand nuance and culture.


----------



## mnewcomb71

I think I will add one more thing.  Although in Portuguese the usage of "good" and not "well" seems to be acceptable...the original question is in the Spanish-English forum, so I would ask the native Spanish speakers if it is acceptable to respond to the question "Cómo estás?" with "Bueno(a)" and not "Bien".


----------



## srta_lindsay

In spoken English, in the U.S., people often say, "I'm good," when you ask how they are.  Many people no longer understand that this is wrong.  But if you are with educated people, it is better to say, "I'm fine," instead of "I'm good."  Saying "I'm well," or "very well, thank you," sounds to me like someone from my parents' generation and older.


----------



## FromPA

srta_lindsay said:


> In spoken English, in the U.S., people often say, "I'm good," when you ask how they are. Many people no longer understand that this is wrong. But if you are with educated people, it is better to say, "I'm fine," instead of "I'm good." Saying "I'm well," or "very well, thank you," sounds to me like someone from my parents' generation and older.


 
You're right that people who don't understand grammar don't know that they are making grammatical mistakes.  That's why we have grammar forums.  

You're also right that educational standards were much better back in your parents' day.


----------



## manicha

Con respecto a la pregunta de si se puede responder "bueno/buena" a la pregunta ¿Como estás? en español, la respuesta es no, Con dos pequeños matices. 
1. A veces se dice bueno para indicar para matizar lo que se dice a continuación. Se nota por la entonación. Habría que añadir algo después para completar la frase. Por ejemplo: 
¿Como estás?/¿Como te va?
-Bueno, voy tirando; Bueno, no me va mal
En ese caso "bueno" no quiere decir "good", es sólo una manera de introducir lo que se va a decir a continuación. En España se usa bastante esta coletilla. Otro ejemplo sería. 
-?Vienes hoy al cine?
-No sé. Bueno, me lo voy a pensar. 
2. El segundo caso sería el siguiente:
-¿Como estás?
-Ya estoy bueno/buena, gracias. Podría decirse sólo en el caso de que la persona hubiese estado enferma, para indicar que ya ha recuperado la salud. Es propio del lenguaje infantil. 
Por último, señalar que en el español de España "Estoy bueno/a" significa "I'm good looking", así que es una frase que puede llevar a muchos malentendidos. 
Saludos.


----------



## wwv

Part 1: In English, if we set aside the progressive, (e.g., _I am studying._), the vast majority of remaining “*I am…*” statements will end with a noun (_I’m a student._) or an adjective (_I’m tired._). “_I_ _am…_” followed by an adverb sounds silly (* _I’m tiredly_.*).  
  [cf. español:  _Estoy estudiando. / *Soy* estudiante. / Estoy cansado. / *Estoy cansadamente_.*]

  Part 2:  In English, in the vast majority of cases, *good* and *well* are used as adjective and adverb, repectively (_He’s a *good* writer / He’s *good* (at what he does).  _vs.  _He writes *well*._)
  [cf. español: _Es un buen escritor / Es bueno.  vs.  Escribe bien._]

  Part 3:  And then along comes “_How are you?_” [_¿Cómo está Ud.?_], and the well-established usage pattern from Part 2 is apparently set aside by those who insist on answering “_I’m well_” [_Estoy bien._].  In English, some justify it by saying that *well* has an accepted use as an adjective—the opposite of the adjectives *sick* or *ill*.  (_Yesterday I was sick; today I am well.)_ This suggests that the question “_How are you?_” should be heard as, “_Are you sick or not?_”  From a doctor to a patient, that would be appropriate, but is that the most common scenario?  When you see a friend on the street and he asks “_How are you_”, and you reply, “_I’m well._”, is it normally your intent that he should understand your reply to mean,  “_I’m not sick._”  Or, do you say “_I’m well_.” because you perceive the question to mean “_How are you feeling?_”, and you believe that *feel* should be modified by an adverb (*well*) and not by an adjective (*good*)?  Would you follow that logic to say, “_I feel greatly._”, or “_I feel awfully._”?

  So, if the focus of the exchange is not specifically *sick or not sick(=well), *the answer is likely to be something like, “_I’m fine_ (not _finely_), …_great_ (not _greatly_), …_busy_ (not _busily_), …_angry_ (not _angrily_), …_tired_ (not tiredly), etc.;  or by any number of obviously adjectival responses that don’t have an adverbial variant in _–ly_: “_I’m OK_, …_bushed_, …_overworked_, …_frustrated_, etc.  Most of these could also be used with *feel* and they still would take the adjective-sounding modifier, not the adverb: “_I feel fine_ (not _finely_)  …_wonderful_ (not _wonderfully_).”, etc.  This would seem to go against the notion that *feel* (since it’s not a copulative) needs to be modified by adverbs.

  Even if the question is interpreted as a shortened version of  “_How are you (doing)?_”, so that *do* is perceived as the verb, many of the answers sound most natural with adjectival forms rather than adverbial forms: “_I’m doing fine_ (not _finely_), …_great_ (not _greatly_)”.

  Whether it’s “_I am…_”, “_I feel…_”, or “_I’m doing…_”, the possibility—even the likelihood—of finishing the sentence with an adjective would seem to favor some tolerance for “_I’m *good*._” without the implied meaning of “_I’m not sick_.”


----------



## duvija

¿Y no aceptan todo esto como tema de la pragmática - o sea que no es parte de la gramática? (gramática: semántica, sintaxis y morfología, exclusivamente. Ni la pragmática por un lado, ni la fonética por el otro, son partes gramaticales. Y ni siquiera la fonología, que parece ser un bicho aparte).

Hay todas esas teorías de saludos, insultos, intercambios, gestos de asentimiento, gruñidos, etc. que son resultado de 'politeness' y no de reglas ni leyes.

Por un tiempo yo no quería aceptar esto como válido, pero en temas como éste, me parece correcta la división.


----------



## Dr No

FromPA said:


> I don't agree. The objection is entirely about grammar.   The use of "good" to refer to health is still considered non-standard usage - it's just bad grammar.  You hear it all the time, but you hear a lot of bad grammar all the time.    The question, "how are you?" really means "how are you doing/feeling ?", and the response mean "I am (doing/feeling) well."  The adverb "well" is modifying the verb, not the subject. In your example of "her health was good,"  that sentence is gramatically correct because "good" is describing "her health" and is not modifying the verb.




I agree that 'I'm good' is lower-register English than 'I'm well' and for that reason people often get their knickers in a knot about it. But your point about adverbs and adjectives seems to me to be misconceived.

If you look the word 'well' up in a dictionary, you will see that it is an adjective as well as an adverb, as SevenDays eruditely pointed out above. I am well. I am ill. I am sad. I am happy. These are all adjectives. Adverbs are not used with the verb 'to be' in this way. You cannot say: I am happily. I am silently. 

The point about the question also seems strange to me. The verb 'feel' is followed by an adjective, not an adverb, as in I feel hot/cold/sick/well/good/blue/old...

'Doing' is indeed normally followed by an adverb, but why do you think 'How are you?' really means anything other than what it says? You can ask this question about other things as well. E.g.: 

'I saw the new Bond film the other night.'
'How was it?'
'Bloody awful.'


----------



## Istriano

*I am good* is used in Hollywood movies, and even in Bollywood ones. 
To me it's sounds just as natural as _ It's me_ instead of_ It's I_ and _Who did you see? _instead of _Whom have you seen?
_It is in Slavic languages where they respond with an adverb with the _to be _equivalent: Ja sam lijepo (_I'm nicely_), Ja sam umorno (_I'm tiredly_), Ja sam dobro (_I'm well_).


----------



## duvija

For some reason it remainded me of my husband as soon as we got to the States. He answered the phone and on the other side they asked 'may I speak to XX?'
And I hear him answer 'Am I'  (perfect translation for 'soy yo')

( I know it's off topic, but c'mon, it's funny!)


----------



## Istriano

I think we should not be purists, English is not a puristic language after all (unlike French, Icelandic or Tamil)

Both_ I'm well_ and_ I'm good_ sound good (or should I say _sound well_) to me. 
I wouldn't use _I'm good_ in an essay but I wouldn't use contractions either (_I will, I am _look better than _I'll, I'm_ in an essay )

I must notice that_ I feel good_ is more frequent than _I'm good_ and it is more (likely to be) accepted by strict professors. 


People think _good _is an adjective, while _well _is an adverb.
Well, both have been used as adjectives and adverbs for centuries. 
_
He is not a well man._ (adjective)
_Clean it up good and proper_.  (adverb)

Previous discussion can be found here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=465094


---More messing with adjectives and adverbs:
_Él habla rápido. _or _rápidamente._
_Don't take it personal_. or _personally_. 
_It's really nice_.or _real nice._

Adverbs seem to be used in formal speech while
adjectives are used informally. 

I


----------



## FromPA

We could fill books with examples of bad English grammar.  It seems to me that the purpose of a grammar forum is to teach people to recognize the errors.


----------



## Dr No

FromPA said:


> We could fill books with examples of bad English grammar.  It seems to me that the purpose of a grammar forum is to teach people to recognize the errors.



As several people have pointed out, your argument that _well_ is an adverb in the sentence _I am well_ is just incorrect.


----------



## SevenDays

To say _I am good_ is grammatically incorrect as the equivalent of _I am well_ suggests there is a grammatical source that shows the usage of the adjective _good_ in that context is indeed wrong. It would be useful if we had such source.  

As far as I can tell, Henry W. Fowler, regarded by many as the icon of prescriptivism, makes no mention of _I am good_ vs _I am well_ in _A Dictionary of Modern English Usage_, nor in _The King's English._ At the other end of the spectrum, the highly descriptive _The Cambridge Grammar of the English language_ makes no mention of it either. But there is this, from the _American Heritage Dictionary_, 4th edition, 2000:
_Good_
usage
"Good is properly used as an adjective with linking verbs such as *be*, seem or appear. It should not be used as an adverb with other verbs. The car runs well (not good)."

The adjective_ well_ is highly restricted in meaning and use; most of the time it means "healthy" and appears largely in the predicative position. As a result, the adjective _well_ is markedly unambiguous; its meaning cannot be misunderstood, even in the absence of context. _I am well_ means _I am healthy_, and nothing else. However, because of its many meanings, _good_ is decidedly ambiguous. _I am good_ could mean I am _honest_, _competent_, _healthy_, etc. The right context, however, nails down the appropriate meaning.

From The New Oxford American Dictionary, 2001 edition, p. 731
Good
usage
"good is widely used informally as a substitute for well."

I would add "informal" doesn't mean "ungrammatical" or "incorrect;" it simply means "casual," the opposite of "formal." If I addressed The Pope, I would say _I am well_; speaking to Lady Gaga, I would choose _I am good_. Come to think of it, I would probably do the opposite, tell _I am good_ to the Pope, and _I am well_ to Lady Gaga.

Cheers


----------



## gringomejicano

I think that "I am good" is preferable to "I am well".  

I don't really understand the logic of those of you who claim that the use of "good" here is not grammatical.  It certainly is grammatical.  We make many ungrammatical mistakes, but this is not one of them.  

If we assume that the implied question is "How are you feeling?", then we certainly can answer with an adjective.

A: How are you feeling?  
B: Happy.  (Sad, hungry, tired, and so forth)

Happy is an adjective, always an adjective.  Although perhaps not particularly common, happy is an acceptable (and grammatical) answer to the question of "how are you?"  *"I'm feeling happily", never.

I think that "well" is acceptable as well, but it predominantly carries the idea of physical well-being.  When we ask how others are, I believe that we are usually asking in the sense of mood and not with respective to physical condition (healthy/ill).  Because of this, I would probably never say "I am well".

As for "her health was good/well", we say "good" because health can't be healthy or unhealthy.  The person can be healthy or unhealthy, but the person's health can only be either good or bad.


----------



## zetem

Just one question for those with strong opinion about a proper use of  "I am good/well". Imagine a sick man in pain and in a hospital bed, and a visitor asks him "How are you?". The sick man gives a proper and expected answer. Which one and what is the meaning of it?


----------



## capitas

As I always say, I'm not an english expert, but I do agree with the opinion that it's more a matter of social usage than a grammatical issue.
In spanish there's a big difference between "She is well"(ella está bien, she feels good or is not ill) and "SHE IS GOOD" ( ELLA ESTA BUENA (SHE IS HOT, BEAUTIFUL, PRETTY, OR SOMETHING STRONGER)); It is not grammar, but usage.


----------



## gringomejicano

zetem said:


> Just one question for those with strong opinion about a proper use of  "I am good/well". Imagine a sick man in pain and in a hospital bed, and a visitor asks him "How are you?". The sick man gives a proper and expected answer. Which one and what is the meaning of it?



I think it depends on how the sick man feels.  It's probably more common to hear "I am fine" or "I am okay" than "I am good/well".  I think it's perfectly natural and proper for him to say "I am good", which means that he feels good despite his situation.  He's sick, and it's potentially quite obvious.  

Either way, he's in a hospital bed, so it goes without saying that he's sick in some way.  Because of this, I wouldn't expect him to say he's sick.

Truthfully, "I am well" seems a little stilted to me, in any circumstance.  Perhaps it's simply because I don't talk about my physical condition in the positive.  We assume that others are not sick, so hearing that someone is "well" (not sick) seems odd (because it doesn't seem to answer the question at hand).  I have a hard time believing that people asking "How are you?" are generally asking about the health of another.  Even in the above situation, I find it hard to believe.  I think it's probably only truly natural to expect this question to mean "how are you feeling (physically)?" when the other person knew that you were sick but doesn't yet know that you've recovered.  Even then "I am well" seems to be a bit of a stretch.

Nevertheless, I feel that "I am not well" is perfectly acceptable as is "I am sick".  Adjectives of degree definitely change meaning somewhat when used in the negative.


----------



## zetem

gringomejicano

Thank you for your opinion. It is said in my question that the sick man is in pain, which means that he feels miserable. He cannot say "I am well", because "well", when apply to a person, means healthy, and the poor man does not want to lie. So the only choice left for him to say is "I am good". Some people who write language columns in some newspapers argue that this phrase is correct because it refers to a human condition, and the condition is everything except health condition (their invention). So, when he says "I am good", according to them, the poor man wants to say that except his health, there is nothing to complain about. It takes two to tango. Apparently, it also takes two to grammar.


----------



## The Prof

Masood said:


> Yes, I've noticed this "I'm good" creeping into the vernacular. Can't say I'm a big fan of it myself.


 
Even _more _prevalent now seems to be the reply "Yes".

Whenever I ask people how they are, I would say that the majority now reply "_yes_".  From a grammatical point of view, that one really drives me crazy!


----------



## annmte

I feel a need to chime in here, despite the fact that years have passed, because the vast majority of the answers here are just outright wrong.  "I am good" is the correct answer, unless you are specifically talking about your health, in which case you may answer "I am well."  I would argue that most people who ask "How are you?" or even "How are you doing?" are not specifically questioning your health, but your general well-being, therefore "I am good" is the sensible answer of the two.  Of course, you can answer with other adjectives, like "fine" or "happy" or whatever.  But those who say that "I am good" is incorrect are, in fact, wrong.

See here for more details:
http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/good-versus-well.aspx


----------



## annmte

Oh!  Misread the date of original posting, seems I'm not quite as late to the thread as I thought!


----------



## The Prof

annmte said:


> I feel a need to chime in here, despite the fact that years have passed, because the vast majority of the answers here are just outright wrong. "I am good" is the correct answer, unless you are specifically talking about your health, in which case you may answer "I am well." I would argue that most people who ask "How are you?" or even "How are you doing?" are not specifically questioning your health, but your general well-being, therefore "I am good" is the sensible answer of the two. Of course, you can answer with other adjectives, like "fine" or "happy" or whatever. But those who say that "I am good" is incorrect are, in fact, wrong.
> 
> See here for more details:
> http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/good-versus-well.aspx


 
But if that was the case, shouldn't they be asking about your "_good_-being", rather than your "_well_-being"?


----------



## Masood

The Prof said:


> Even _more _prevalent now seems to be the reply "Yes".
> 
> Whenever I ask people how they are, I would say that the majority now reply "_yes_".  From a grammatical point of view, that one really drives me crazy!


So, you hear things like this?
_How are you?
- Yes._

I've never heard that before. It sounds like the person replying needs their ears syringing.


----------



## The Prof

Masood said:


> So, you hear things like this?
> _How are you?_
> _- Yes._
> 
> I've never heard that before. It sounds like the person replying needs their ears syringing.


 
It wouldn't be an exaggeration to say that I hear that one several times a day. And I still scream inwardly every single time!!!
And it is being used by _all_ age-groups.


----------



## weeshus

donbill said:


> RaquelRo,
> 
> Although I'm not a purist, I must say that I do not like the response "I'm good." I prefer "I'm fine," I'm okay," I'm doing well," "I'm feeling fine," etc. I don't think I have ever responded "I'm good" to the questions "how are you?" or "how are you doing?". And, in spite of the fact that it has become fashionable to use the expression, *"I'm good" really grates on my nerves!*
> 
> Solo la opinión de un gringo viejo





Masood said:


> Y*es, I've noticed this "I'm good" creeping into the vernacular. Can't say I'm a big fan of it myself.*





Istriano said:


> Languages are changing._ I am good _is okay except in a formal situation.
> Until 1970ies, the question _How are you [doing?] _was objected too,
> _How do you do?_ was preferred.
> 
> There are many people who object to American overuse of simple past (instead of present perfect):
> _That's the best thing I ever saw.
> I didn't eat yet.Ugh, Ugh
> I did it already._Ugh Ugh Ugh






mnewcomb71 said:


> I must insist that those who stand by the response "I'm good" or "I'm doing good" in response to the question "How are you?" are wrong.


 



The Prof said:


> Even _more _prevalent now seems to be the reply "Yes".
> 
> Whenever I ask people how they are, I would say that the majority now reply "_yes_".  From a grammatical point of view, that one really drives me crazy!



I agree strongly with all those who firmly say that "I am good" is not correct grammar. 

I also strongly disagree with Istriano.  Why oh why do we have to confuse the evolution of a language with plain old sloppy speaking? 

See quotes above "I'm good" - I did it already" - "Yes" etc. All incorrect. If we come to accept that bad lazy speaking can be excused as merely an evolutionary stage of a languages development - then we are lost.

We may as well say right now that the following extract should be taught in English Classes:

"How bro - how's it hanging?" "Good ma man, like - well you know...." "Yeah like it's cool - ya know cool" 

May the day never come that we lower standards just to make people feel justified when they crucify our language.

But then I am just an old man

Regards
Weeshus


----------



## annmte

Weeshus - here is the link again for you: http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/good-versus-well.aspx

You're not just an old man, you're an old man who's wrong!  (said in the nicest way possible ;-)


----------



## weeshus

FromPA said:


> I don't agree. The objection is entirely about grammar.   The use of "good" to refer to health is still considered non-standard usage - it's just bad grammar.  You hear it all the time, but you hear a lot of bad grammar all the time.    The question, "how are you?" really means "how are you doing/feeling ?", and the response mean "I am (doing/feeling) well."  The adverb "well" is modifying the verb, not the subject. In your example of "her health was good,"  that sentence is gramatically correct because "good" is describing "her health" and is not modifying the verb.





annmte said:


> Weeshus - here is the link again for you: http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/good-versus-well.aspx
> 
> You're not just an old man, you're an old man who's wrong!  (said in the nicest way possible ;-)



annmte I absolutely accept your caveat that your reply was meant in the nicest  possible way.  So I have now read the link and I fear that Mignon Fogarty and much (not all) in her article on _good -v- well _are in fact  wrong.

I am in accord with PA and those who think "I am good" is incorrect.

Personally I would not use "Grammar Girl from Quick and Dirty Tips" as a  reference work for grammatical excellence and usage. So I am afraid annmte we will  just have to agree to disagree

Regards
Weeshus


----------



## capitas

weeshus said:


> annmte I absolutely accept your caveat that your reply was meant in the nicest possible way. So I have now read the link and I fear that Mignon Fogarty and much (not all) in her article on _good -v- well _are in fact wrong.
> 
> I am in accord with PA and those who think "I am good" is incorrect.
> 
> Personally I would not use "Grammar Girl from Quick and Dirty Tips" as a reference work for grammatical excellence and usage. So I am afraid annmte we will just have to agree to disagree
> 
> Regards
> Weeshus


If it is of any use, I agree with you, Weeshus.
I think that the answer to How are you? is, as it is to How do you do? a matter of custom, and anything about grammar at all. It is nonsense to wonder about the correct answer to "How do you do?".
I'm not also a native, but that web does not seem to me to be a good reference for anyone.
I don't like only prescriptions when referring to languages, but I think that they are very important to keep the language within certain purity limits.
Some years ago, it was usual in some environments to say "¿Passa tío?"
It would be nonsense to say that it is equivalent to "¿Cómo está usted?


----------



## annmte

Well, Weeshus, I guess there are always holdouts that refuse to be convinced when they are wrong. ;-)  Grammar Girl is actually pretty widely accepted among us grammar-philes as an authority, but I'm happy to point you to some other references that are not just opinions of random forum users:

http://unenlightenedenglish.com/2009/04/good-vs-well
http://www.studyenglishtoday.net/english-grammar-using-good-and-well.html

If you'd like more, let me know 

i understand that it doesn't sound right to your ears and I can sympathize.  But that doesn't mean it's wrong.  How about "I'm great!" as an answer to "How are you?" - it's the exact same part of speech as "good," but I bet that one sounds fine to you?


----------



## weeshus

annmte said:


> Well, Weeshus, I guess there are always holdouts that refuse to be convinced when they are wrong. ;-)  Grammar Girl is actually pretty widely accepted among us grammar-philes as an authority, but I'm happy to point you to some other references that are not just opinions of random forum users:
> 
> http://unenlightenedenglish.com/2009/04/good-vs-well *Another incorrect and uneducated explanation
> * http://www.studyenglishtoday.net/english-grammar-using-good-and-well.html *Which adds at the foot "**Note:* In the *USA (conversational English)* you can hear a lot of  people answer "_I'm good._" in response to "_How are you?_"  and it is very popular among young generation.
> 
> If you'd like more, let me know
> 
> i understand that it doesn't sound right to your ears and I can sympathize.  But that doesn't mean it's wrong.  How about "I'm great!" as an answer to "How are you?" - it's the exact same part of speech as "good," but I bet that one sounds fine to you?


No, as with much of American English it sounds crass & uneducated. Popularity does not = correct!!

I am afraid that for me "English" is what you would call British English (BE) - American English (AE) is another matter with its own set of rules - see your reference to "studyenglishtoday.net . Your invented word "Grammar-philes" merely (to me) proves my point! If you wish to invent a word please hyphenate it correctly - as in "Anglophile" where as you can see, no hyphen is needed.
I am happy for you to speak and express in your written expositions AE - but please do not think that AE="English". 
Perhaps as the Spanish may say "es codigo, pero no es español (perdon - "ingles").

But an interesting discusssion.

By the way, I can not find the word "holdout" in the Oxford English Dictionary, other than:
* Holdout*

*noun*

*chiefly North American* an act of resisting something or refusing to accept  what is  offered: (please note - _something _or _what is offered - *not fact/evidence or proof*_)

I am English - I try to speak English - I do want to speak "codigo", or "local dialect" which for me includes American English - which I do not necessarily feel is "wrong", but it is not English English


Have a nice day y'all

Thank you
Weeshus


----------



## annmte

I was married to an English person for 20 years and have lived in England off and on - I am very familiar with English English vs American English.  I used to joke that I was bilingual. ;-)  

This particular case of "I am good" vs "I am well" is not relevant to those differences, despite the fact that there do seem to be more English people who are mis-informed on this subject than Americans.   Just because the language originated in England doesn't mean that all of its natives understand its grammar rules.

I've provided 3 references as evidence that "I am good" is correct, not because it is popular but because "good" is an adjective and "to be" is a linking verb.  "I am well" is also correct, but it is generally interpreted as referring to the speaker's health and not general well-being, as that is what "well" means when used as an adjective.  I think that we could both agree that "I am fine" is correct?  "Fine" is an adjective as well. 

But clearly you are very fond of your misconception; you are more than welcome to continue to speak as you please!  As has been mentioned before, language is always changing, and perhaps eventually "I am well" will have a more general meaning including "well-being" as well as "health." 

Cheers

Ann


----------



## SevenDays

What I find interesting in this discussion is that, if you argue the adjective "good" in *I'm good* is _grammatically incorrect_, then the inevitable conclusion is that the basic sentence type *Subject-Linking Verb-Adjectival Subject Complement* isn't always grammatically correct, and that's a problem. Such sentence type is supposed to be grammatically correct _all the time_, precisely because it is "basic." It's as if we discovered that E=mc² isn't universally true.....

Cheers


----------



## duvija

What I found funny is that AE is not English-English. I assume you believe that South American Spanish is not Spanish-Spanish, with all the implications this may have. That's a very old belief, put to rest many years ago... I hope you change your mind (or at least, your wording).


----------



## capitas

annmte said:


> but I'm happy to point you to some other references that are not just opinions of random forum users:


Thank you very much!
I felt I was just a bare forero, but not, definitely it seems not;
I AM A RANDOM FORUM USER!!!!
Thank you very much, I had always loved to be something like that.
I speak Spanish-Spanish (Dubija does as well) and local differences have nothing to do with correct-incorrect forms.
Favor de pagar antes de marchar. Is a correct local form.
Me Hiba ha quedarme. is incorrect.
You English and English-English people should have a RAE-RAEE (Royal Academy of English and of English-English)

A random, random, but very random forero.
P.D I'm trying to learn English-English, including, of course, American English.


----------



## annmte

Capitas (and any other random forum users, which by the way includes me 

I certainly didn't mean to offend anyone by that description!  All I meant was that anyone is entitled to answer forums; that does not mean that their answers are according to official grammar rules.  Sometimes those answers are more helpful than grammar authorities, because actually conversing in public requires knowledge of local slang, dialect and usage.

I did not mean to imply that I agreed with weeshus that British English is superior to American or Australian or any other English.  I only stated that in this particular discussion, those differences aren't relevant to the question of whether "I am good" is a grammatically correct statement.

Ann


----------



## capitas

annmte said:


> Capitas (and any other random forum users, which by the way includes me, and of course, I-me-capitas-myself
> 
> 
> Sometimes those answers are more helpful than grammar authorities, because actually conversing in public requires knowledge of local slang, dialect and usage.
> 
> I agree. But it is important to know (and to let others know) how local slang and dialect is used, and it is still more important to know (and to let know) if it is correct/accepted usage or not
> 
> I only stated that in this particular discussion, those differences aren't relevant to the question of whether "I am good" is a grammatically correct statement.
> 
> Ann
> I agree with this statement. And coming back to the point, the fact that it is grammarily correct, the fact that it is beginning to be widely used, does not, from my point of view, and I think from Weesus's, makes it correct/accepted


How do you do? has always been, and it is now, answered with "How do you do?. It would be perfectly grammarily correct to answer "I do/am doing as well(good?) as I can" ,but it is not the proper answer, since it is a matter of custom/politeness, not a matter of correct/incorrect grammar.
Spanish speakers do have RAE, and even though, we are not able to agree whether some usages are accepted/correct/proper or not.


----------



## annmte

Capitas - you are exactly right!  "I am doing as well as I can"  or even "I am doing well" is the grammatically correct sentence - because in that case, the verb is "to do," which is *not * a linking verb, it is an *action* verb.  However, linking verbs are always followed by adjectives:  "I am good" or "I am splendid."  You would never say "I am splendidly" but you *would* say "I am doing splendidly."  Does that clarify?


----------



## annmte

On re-reading your answer, capitas, I think you are making a different point, which is that often people will answer "How do you do?" or "How are you?" without answering, just asking the question back.  That is true - though I don't hear that very often. More typically, I hear something more like, "Fine, how are you?"


----------



## weeshus

weeshus said:


> I am English - I try to speak English - I do want to speak "codigo", or "local dialect" which for me includes American English - *which I do not necessarily feel is "wrong", but it is not English English*



As I said, I do not think that AE is wrong - it is merely a development from BE (may I go so far as to say "a dialect" of BE?)- However, I reserve the right to not like it a lot

"How do you do" (see  "how are you" below) 

This greeting was once commonplace, especially  amongst the English upper classes, but is now heard less often and is  largely rectricted to quite formal occasions. The phrase became one of  the touchstones in the separation of the _U_ from the _non-U_,  i.e. the separation of the upper classes from the rest. The U  contingent had napkins, lavatories and greeted people with 'how do you  do'; the non-U had serviettes, toilets and greeted with 'hello'. The  proper response to 'How do you do?' was a reciprocal 'How do you do?',  as in this exchange from Oscar Wilde's _Lady Windermere's Fan_,  1892:Lord Darlington: How do you do, Lady  Windermere?
 Lady Windermere: How do you do, Lord Darlington?​'How do you do' has its essence in the early  meaning of the verb 'do', which has been used since the 14th century to  mean 'prosper; thrive'. 

'How do you' is clearly the exact 16th century  equivalent of our present day 'how are you?'. *It was specifically asking  after someone's health and a reply in kind would have been expected*."


In that context I believe that the response "I am well thank you" is the correct one. Not that others are not in common use - they are.


Ann, I understand the "linking verb" usage (and thanks for the links) But I am afraid that I just do not believe that in the context of the original question re "How to answer the enquiry "How are you?" that Good is technically appropriate. (The French and the Spanish answer "well" as well)



Yes I agree and accept that languages develop over time, but I feel strongly that I (and as many like thinkers as possible - if indeed there are any) should attempt to maintain the original integrity (and in some cases formality) of English, a language which I accept is a melange of Latin, Norman, French and Anglo Saxon. BUT I like it - a lot. But then again I like Latin, Greek and Ancient Roman History.



Regards
Weeshus


----------



## annmte

Ah, weeshus, now we are getting somewhere!  It sounds as if you have accepted that "I am good" is grammatically correct; however, you prefer the answer "I am well" based on your opinion as to the meaning of the question "how are you?".   Perfectly reasonable argument!

If it makes you feel any better, I myself prefer the sound of "I am fine" to "I am good" - my only point was that the latter is not incorrect grammatically.

Best,

Ann


----------



## The Prof

Add another English vote to the anti-"_I'm good_" camp. 

I don't personally want to get bogged down in a debate on its grammatical correctness (though it is hard to resist the temptation!) - it is a form that has never been used in this context in England and that alone is, for me, enough to make it wrong!!! (Here in England, I mean.  )

As many have already said, _"how are you_?". and its prececessor "_how do you do_", had set answers. We progressed, slowly no doubt, from repeating "_how do you do_" as a response, to answering with "_very well, thank you_". No other answer was considered appropriate in polite society. 
Obviously, things have changed over time, and very few of us nowadays would reply with "_very well_ ..." except in _extremely_ formal circumstances. Again as many have said, the word "_fine_" has now become part of the most common standard answer.

Here in England, the answer "_I'm good_" is a very recent introduction, and to the vast majority of us it is quite simply the "wrong" answer! No doubt, given time, it will become accepted in much the same way as "_very well, thank you_" and "_I'm fine, thanks_" eventually were - but I can't imagine myself _ever_ using it!


----------



## weeshus

annmte said:


> Ah, weeshus, now we are getting somewhere!  It sounds as if you have accepted that "I am good" is grammatically correct; however, you prefer the answer "I am well" based on your opinion as to the meaning of the question "how are you?".   Perfectly reasonable argument!
> Ann



Not sure I accept the grammatical correctness or not - but I am willing to lie down quietly on that one (for now at least). But as The Prof says - I am good is just simply the wrong answer.

Rather like "Do you have the tickets?" being answered with "Of course I have the baskets"



The Prof said:


> Add another English vote to the anti-"_I'm good_" camp.
> 
> I don't personally want to get bogged down in a debate on its grammatical correctness (though it is hard to resist the temptation!) - it is a form that has never been used in this context in England and that alone is, for me, enough to make it wrong!!! (Here in England, I mean.  )
> 
> As many have already said, _"how are you_?". and its prececessor "_how do you do_", had set answers. We progressed, slowly no doubt, from repeating "_how do you do_" as a response, to answering with "_very well, thank you_". No other answer was considered appropriate in polite society.
> Obviously, things have changed over time, and very few of us nowadays would reply with "_very well_ ..." except in _extremely_ formal circumstances. Again as many have said, the word "_fine_" has now become part of the most common standard answer.
> 
> Here in England, the answer "_I'm good_" is a very recent introduction, and to the vast majority of us it is quite simply the "wrong" answer! No doubt, given time, it will become accepted in much the same way as "_very well, thank you_" and "_I'm fine, thanks_" eventually were - but I can't imagine myself _ever_ using it!



Totally agree with the sentiment and opinion expressed by you Prof, plus I also agree we should not get bogged down in Grammar. 
BUT.......

I thought that Correct Grammar was the the foundation for clear, precise communication. The answer "I'm good" could mean many things viz: I am in good health - I am an excellent person - I am good at Maths - I am well behaved etc etc. If the response to that argument is "now don't be silly Weeshus, you *know *that the questions means "how are you / How do you do / how is your health" then (apart from removing bullets from feet)  the only logical grammatically correct answer that can be accepted is: "I am well thank you".

For those of you who wish to use the response "I'm good thank you" then please devise another question - and please - not one such as "How are you doing?' to which  you (but not I) would no doubt reply "I'm doing good thank you! 

Regards and thanks to both The Prof and to annmte - great debate.

Weeshus


----------



## The Prof

weeshus said:


> For those of you who wish to use the response "I'm good thank you" then please devise another question - and please - not one such as "How are you doing?' to which you (but not I) would no doubt reply "I'm doing good thank you!
> 
> Weeshus


 
Yes - where you and I come from, "I'm doing good" suggests that you are doing some type of charitable act!


----------



## Babel's tower

According to the Oxford dictionary:
       · B (American English colloquial):
         (well) bien----> Did I do good, Pop?
So, it could be used but in colloquial context. 
Is it ok?
Chao


----------

